# Comcast Billing for HD, Cablecards



## steveliv (Mar 9, 2006)

Does anyone know how comcast charges for HD when you are using 2 single stream cable cards in a TivoHD? When i ordered the cablecard, i asked for a multi-stream, the person said ok, but the tech came with a single stream. I called comcast and they don't have multi-stream cards. she said they would send another card and the fee would be $1.50 a month for both cards. When i asked about local HD channels, she said the only way to get local channels in HD is to pay for HD. She said HD would cost $13.95. For those here that have comcast, with two single stream cable cards, and have HD, what is your monthly charge?


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Comcast's stated policy (on their website) is that the first card is free and the second is a nominal monthly fee. In my case that is $1.50.

If the only HD that you want is the locals, and they are willing to give you (or rent you) the cablecards without paying the $13.95 HD fee, go for it. Chances are you'll get the local HD channels anyway.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

steveliv said:


> I called comcast and they don't have multi-stream cards. she said they would send another card and the fee would be $1.50 a month for both cards. When i asked about local HD channels, she said the only way to get local channels in HD is to pay for HD. She said HD would cost $13.95. For those here that have comcast, with two single stream cable cards, and have HD, what is your monthly charge?


Steve,

I subscribe to the Digital Preferred with 1 Premium package (HBO) for $78.95. The first cableCARD is included in that price and then I pay $2.00 for the second cableCARD. That includes all the HD channels except for a couple that are associated with the Sports and Entertainment package which is an additional charge.

At least for our franchise, you get the HD versions for the channels that your package includes in SD (at least those that exist in both).

Scott


----------



## lkinley (Mar 28, 2002)

You should not be charged for additional outlet ($5.10 here) or HD. You should only be charged for the second CC ($1.79 here).

My account was audited last summer and they started charging me for additional outlet because they saw two cable cards on the account. I had to go into the local office to sort it out, I wasn't even going to try to call and explain that.

I have Digital Starter which gets me all the local HD's and many other HD channels, too, without paying an HD charge.

Even when I only had Extended Basic (No digital package at all), I got the local HD channels.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

In my Comcast franchise the local HDs are included in limited basic. They're also tunable without a CC where I live (although the TiVo can't get guide data without a CC) in the normal broadcast channel numbers. So the digital versions of channel 8 (cable 3) are at 8-1 (HD) and 8-2 (SD secondary channel).


----------



## Playloud (Jan 6, 2008)

jrm01 said:


> Comcast's stated policy (on their website) is that the first card is free and the second is a nominal monthly fee. In my case that is $1.50.


Argh! As much as I love Verizion FIOS, they suck with their Cable Cards. $3.99 per card, and no M-cards.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

steveliv said:


> Does anyone know how comcast charges for HD when you are using 2 single stream cable cards in a TivoHD? When i ordered the cablecard, i asked for a multi-stream, the person said ok, but the tech came with a single stream. I called comcast and they don't have multi-stream cards. she said they would send another card and the fee would be $1.50 a month for both cards. When i asked about local HD channels, she said the only way to get local channels in HD is to pay for HD. She said HD would cost $13.95. For those here that have comcast, with two single stream cable cards, and have HD, what is your monthly charge?


I have a TiVo Series 3 with 2 single-stream cards. I pay $57.50 for Digital Starter. This includes what's normally considered Extended Basic (e.g. ESPN, but no premium movie channels). I get about 36 HD channels or so including the normal locals in HD plus Discovery, CNN, BigTen, FOX North, Sci-Fi, etc.

My bill shows both CableCARDs listed at $0.00 each. I do not pay an Additional Digital Outlet fee.

I do believe that the extra $1.50 for the 2nd card in the same device is fairly standard and it's actually on my published price list.


----------



## lkinley (Mar 28, 2002)

ewilts said:


> My bill shows both CableCARDs listed at $0.00 each. I do not pay an Additional Digital Outlet fee.
> 
> I do believe that the extra $1.50 for the 2nd card in the same device is fairly standard and it's actually on my published price list.


Yeah, they didn't charge me for the second card for over a year and then got a letter from them saying they had made a mistake and they would start charging me for it. Less than a month later they swept all the accounts in the additional outlet audit in which I still didn't get the 2nd cable card charge. Like I said, I had to visit them to get it all fixed


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a Moto DCT700 STB as the primary box and a TivoHD with one M-card on another TV. I pay $5.99 for the extra outlet on the Tivo and nothing extra for the card.


----------



## rjom (Feb 28, 2004)

I'm in Massachusetts. Comcast gives me the first card free (TV); charges $6.95 for second; $1.50 for third (Series3); & $6.95 for M card on Tivo HD.


----------



## TolloNodre (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm paying $1.50/month for two single stream cards in my S3.
I have the Digital Premier (or whatever it's called now) for $40/month (promo).
But I think that's about to double as the promo should be over soon...I guess I need to decided what to do.


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

You guys are lucky. I pay the extra outlet fee and pay for both cards(last I checked it was 7.95 each) here. I have called about it numerous times which gets "corrected" on the phone but magically reappears on my next statement every month. At one point I was paying the outlet fee x 2 until I had a "tech" come out to inspect the "tvs" the cards were installed in. I swear Comcast in my area could use a 50 point IQ bump just to bring them up to 80 or so...


----------



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

chrishicks said:


> You guys are lucky. I pay the extra outlet fee and pay for both cards(last I checked it was 7.95 each) here. I have called about it numerous times which gets "corrected" on the phone but magically reappears on my next statement every month. At one point I was paying the outlet fee x 2 until I had a "tech" come out to inspect the "tvs" the cards were installed in. I swear Comcast in my area could use a 50 point IQ bump just to bring them up to 80 or so...


Well, I do see you're in the "show me" state...


----------



## zinoswink (Aug 15, 2008)

TiVo Steve said:


> Well, I do see you're in the "show me" state...


Uh, MI = Michigan!


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

TiVo Steve said:


> Well, I do see you're in the "show me" state...


Is this a request for me to post my bill or something?


----------



## theeric (Jul 15, 2007)

chrishicks said:


> You guys are lucky. I pay the extra outlet fee and pay for both cards(last I checked it was 7.95 each) here. I have called about it numerous times which gets "corrected" on the phone but magically reappears on my next statement every month. At one point I was paying the outlet fee x 2 until I had a "tech" come out to inspect the "tvs" the cards were installed in. I swear Comcast in my area could use a 50 point IQ bump just to bring them up to 80 or so...


I'm in Jersey city and I am also paying for both cards and 2 outlet fees for my one Tivo3. I also have a Comcast cable box in the bedroom.

I've called a dozen times and had a tech come to the apartment and I still get charged for the 2 A/Os and both cards. It's very frustrating. If FIOS was available I'd jump in a second, probably.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

chrishicks said:


> You guys are lucky. I pay the extra outlet fee and pay for both cards(last I checked it was 7.95 each) here. I have called about it numerous times which gets "corrected" on the phone but magically reappears on my next statement every month. At one point I was paying the outlet fee x 2 until I had a "tech" come out to inspect the "tvs" the cards were installed in. I swear Comcast in my area could use a 50 point IQ bump just to bring them up to 80 or so...





theeric said:


> I'm in Jersey city and I am also paying for both cards and 2 outlet fees for my one Tivo3. I also have a Comcast cable box in the bedroom.
> 
> I've called a dozen times and had a tech come to the apartment and I still get charged for the 2 A/Os and both cards. It's very frustrating. If FIOS was available I'd jump in a second, probably.


You want the magic phrase for the Comcast entry that is specifically for a 2nd card in a single Tivo "Cable Card Same Outlet Charge" once they were given that my bill has been accurate.

Diane


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm not sure where the OP is located but if you put up a rooftop antenna you can get your HD locals for free without the need for a cablecard or any other fees to Comcast. If you're close enough to the broadcast towers you may be able to get away with an indoor antenna.

FYI - Verizon does offer M-cards as of 2Q 2009. Check the sticky threads for the FAQs.


----------



## cjgadd3 (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm in SE PA with Tivo HD and a single M card. I had a Moto HD STB. They were charging me $6.50 the box and $8.90 the A/O. I returned the box and they said I will see a 15.40 reduction in my bill. I don't need the box as we never used On Demand. I also told them that the FIOS guy was knocking on my door every day and they told me to deduct $30 a month for 6 months with no obligation. Said I could cancel tomorrow with no penalty.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

theeric said:


> I'm in Jersey city and I am also paying for both cards and 2 outlet fees for my one Tivo3. I also have a Comcast cable box in the bedroom.
> 
> I've called a dozen times and had a tech come to the apartment and I still get charged for the 2 A/Os and both cards. It's very frustrating. If FIOS was available I'd jump in a second, probably.


I am also in Jersey City and I can tell you you are being overbilled. If you have only ONE outlet with a TiVo DVR with 2 S-Cards (as I do) you should be paying for your normal package, receiving a credit for $3.45 for not using their cablebox, and then a charge around $1.50 for the additional cablecard on the same outlet. If you have a second outlet, then you should be charged an additional outlet fee with a charge for the 2nd cablecard for that outlet. Each "outlet" or TV should only be cause for ONE additional outlet fee and possibly an additional cablecard fee if that outlet needs 2 cards.

If you want, I can send you a copy of my bill.


----------



## cjv2 (Dec 16, 2009)

steveliv said:


> Does anyone know how comcast charges for HD when you are using 2 single stream cable cards in a TivoHD? When i ordered the cablecard, i asked for a multi-stream, the person said ok, but the tech came with a single stream. I called comcast and they don't have multi-stream cards.


Suggest you email [email protected] about your situation and see if they can get you an M-card. Though quality of Comcast "front-line knowledge" about CableCards seems to vary by geography, it is quite common for the front-line reps who you get via 1-800-COMCAST not to have a clue about such things. The folks behind that email address will be more knowledgeable about technology, availability, and activation alike.

As to the HD charges, see if you can get them to send you a rate card, or see if you can find someone in your area who has one that they can scan/send to you.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I have two M-cards and no fees, other than the usual ludicrous digital access with HD fees = $101 a month for HBO only with taxes.


----------



## esperantisto (Nov 3, 2001)

I have an M-card and I'm not paying anything for it. I have fought them constantly to get that, though... I have digital starter and it includes about 26 HD channels. I also loose the non-local HD channels about every 10 days and have to unplug the TiVo to get them back. Fun fun fun...
I'm not looking forward to DSV.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

esperantisto said:


> I have an M-card and I'm not paying anything for it. I have fought them constantly to get that, though... I have digital starter and it includes about 26 HD channels. I also loose the non-local HD channels about every 10 days and have to unplug the TiVo to get them back. Fun fun fun...
> I'm not looking forward to DSV.


That's happening here at my house as well. I thought it was my Series 3 Tivo, but, I had Comcast move the cableCARD from my old S3 to my new THD, and the same thing just happened exactly 1 week later.

Now I'm thinking cableCARD and I'm debating on whether or not I should get a new cableCARD or not (an appointment is set for this Saturday).

Any idea as to why this is happening? All of my pairing info is correct. And it does not matter whether or not it's a hard or soft reboot, that brings the channels back. Then I have to have Comcast send a hit to my card to keep it paired for another week.  This is AFTER two years of trouble free service. The more I think about it, I should let them change the card, just to at least troubleshoot it.


----------



## esperantisto (Nov 3, 2001)

I doubt it is the card. I write it up to comcast stupidity. I haven't gone the ask-comcast-to-ping-the-card route, since then they might start trying to charge me extra for HD service. If I just unplug the TiVo myself the issue doesn't come up...


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

esperantisto said:


> I doubt it is the card. I write it up to comcast stupidity. I haven't gone the ask-comcast-to-ping-the-card route, since then they might start trying to charge me extra for HD service. If I just unplug the TiVo myself the issue doesn't come up...


Well, mine just un-paired itself again today. It was only Monday (four days ago) that I got help with Comcast to pair/validate it. The numbers all do match correctly in my case. And the card was fine previous to this for two years. I have an appt tomorrow morning for replacement card. I'm leaving it un-paired in case the tech needs proof. If he wants to wait, I will reboot the TiVo and show him how it will be paired again for a while. If the new card lasts two weeks, I'll be happy. The CSR did say that it is no surprise that they fail. It IS equipment, she said. One with no moving parts??? Like I read on another post somewhere, a tech has mentioned that too many hits from the cableco can damage the cableCARDs.


----------



## melissa12345 (Sep 9, 2007)

hi

i have comcast too,,i get charged $6.10 for a basic set box..i have one Mcard downstair in my hd tivo.....i have the digital preferred plan which inclube ONE set box BUT comcast says since i have a card (which they are not charging me for that) Bless they hearts ,,they are charging me for the set box... and i get no hd programs...


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

melissa12345 said:


> hi
> 
> i have comcast too,,i get charged $6.10 for a basic set box..i have one Mcard downstair in my hd tivo.....i have the digital preferred plan which inclube ONE set box BUT comcast says since i have a card (which they are not charging me for that) Bless they hearts ,,they are charging me for the set box... and i get no hd programs...


Digital Preferred should include eaither one box or one cableCARD. Any more would require another charge for an additional outlet. And, you SHOULD get HD with Digital Preferred. Maybe you have to ask about that.

Side note, my new Feb 2010 rates came in, and FINALLY, there is acknowledgement that there can be two cableCARDs in one device. $1.50 per month extra. So, anyone getting charged an A/O fee for an extra card in their Orig S3 should call and get it fixed.


----------



## melissa12345 (Sep 9, 2007)

pl1 said:


> Digital Preferred should include eaither one box or one cableCARD. Any more would require another charge for an additional outlet. And, you SHOULD get HD with Digital Preferred. Maybe you have to ask about that.
> 
> Side note, my new Feb 2010 rates came in, and FINALLY, there is acknowledgement that there can be two cableCARDs in one device. $1.50 per month extra. So, anyone getting charged an A/O fee for an extra card in their Orig S3 should call and get it fixed.


hi 
do get hd channels downstairs where my tivo w/mcard ... but upstairs is the basic set box which is costing me $6.10 a month but no Hd


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

melissa12345 said:


> hi
> do get hd channels downstairs where my tivo w/mcard ... but upstairs is the basic set box which is costing me $6.10 a month but no Hd


I see said the blind man. I think you just need to get the HD set top box if you want HD. Of course, that will be a little more (i think $2) than the basic set top box. Just go to your local office and exchange them.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Heh, not in the ATL it isn't - they charge an HDTV fee of $7.95 for an HD STB, plus the extra outlet fee (either $5.99 or $3.99 depending on whether you have another HD box). Way overpriced, IMO.


----------



## darren1031 (Feb 3, 2005)

Here's my story:

I started off with Digital Preferred w/ON DEMAND....$71.90
Plus an extra SD box (for a total of 2 standard boxes)....$6.95

I upgraded my TV to HD and purchased a TivoHD. Had Comcast
come install cablecards (2 S-cards). Finally got that working. 
That's another story.

So now my bill is:

Digital Preferred w/ON DEMAND....$71.90
Digital Cable
- Additional Outlet Service
3 @ 6.95 each ....$20.82
HDTV
2 @ $7.95 each ....$15.90

So, upgrading a TV to HD with a TivoHD, my monthly
bill has gone from $78.85 to $108.65! An increase of
$29.80 monthly!!!

I called Comcast but got the run-around. Even quoted THEIR website
stating 1st cablecard is free, 2nd card $2.05. He said that must be
a promotional price. I told him no, others aren't paying what I am having
pay. He said his computer wont let him select any other option. I said,
ok, what if I got an M-Card. He said that would drop the extra charges 
for the 2nd card and service. I pressed him on this. I didn't want a truck roll,
miss work, have another clueless tech screw up what I have working now,
just to find out they are going to bill me the same. He put me on hold to check.
Comes back, he says I'm right, no change in the charges. 
They are treating each cablecard as an outlet.

Seems to me, since an M-card can decode up to 6 signals, they should
be charging those folks with M-cards for 6 outlets and 6 HD services.

Thinking about changing to DirecTV.

Darren


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

darren1031 said:


> Here's my story:
> 
> I started off with Digital Preferred w/ON DEMAND....$71.90
> Plus an extra SD box (for a total of 2 standard boxes)....$6.95
> ...


You should have received an insert in your bill. It comes annually. Mine showed up on January's bill. There is a new category now called "CableCARDs (Second card, same device) $1.50". Check on this and then call back.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

darren1031 said:


> Comes back, he says I'm right, no change in the charges.
> They are treating each cablecard as an outlet.
> 
> Seems to me, since an M-card can decode up to 6 signals, they should
> ...


Call back and escalate. Adding the TiVo should cost you an additional outlet fee of about $6.95 (it varies) and possibly a $1.50 charge for the second cablecard. That's standard Comcast policy; the fact you got an incompetent or inexperienced rep who didn't know how to do things on their system doesn't change the policy.


----------



## DBLClick (Aug 20, 2007)

Funny, Depending on your region. Comcast stop charging me for the cable card (Only one) and called it an additional Digital outlet. That increased my price to $9.95/month. I quickly turned in my equipment.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

DBLClick said:


> Funny, Depending on your region. Comcast stop charging me for the cable card (Only one) and called it an additional Digital outlet. That increased my price to $9.95/month. I quickly turned in my equipment.


Question. Did you also have a set top box in addition to the TiVo, or only the TiVo?


----------



## cjv2 (Dec 16, 2009)

CrispyCritter said:


> Call back and escalate. Adding the TiVo should cost you an additional outlet fee of about $6.95 (it varies) and possibly a $1.50 charge for the second cablecard. That's standard Comcast policy; the fact you got an incompetent or inexperienced rep who didn't know how to do things on their system doesn't change the policy.


Ditto that. And my additional outlet fee here is $3.95 (this is what appears on my bill), which is identified as second Digital HD outlet pricing in the rate card I got for this year.

Also, darren1031, I have personally switched from 2 S-Cards to an M-Card, and dropped as a consequence the $1.50 charge for the second physical card, but I had to chat with the folks at [email protected] to straighten that out. For whatever reason it didn't just "come off" automatically.


----------



## darren1031 (Feb 3, 2005)

Are you being charged for 1 HD service or 2?

Darren


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

Comcast is charging me 6.95 per card, and I've got 4 of them. I've argued until I'm blue in the face but it doesn't matter to them. Our local electric utility is rolling out fiber to the home right now, so I'm just patiently waiting for that to become available. I hate Comcast!!


----------



## cjv2 (Dec 16, 2009)

darren1031 said:


> Are you being charged for 1 HD service or 2?
> 
> Darren


My equipment/outlet billing breakdown is like this:

15.95 HD DVR Service / Additional Outlet (This is for my Comcast Motorola DVR)
3.95 Digital Service / Additional Outlet (This is for the Tivo)

That's it. As previously mentioned, my Tivo is currently running off of an M-Card, and the $3.95 pricing is identified on the current Comcast rate card I have (effective 1/1/2010) as "Digital Service - Additional Outlet with HDTV or DVR Service." There are no other items on the rate card that have that price other than "Cable Guide," and it clearly isn't a cable guide fee in my case.


----------



## cjv2 (Dec 16, 2009)

maharg18 said:


> Comcast is charging me 6.95 per card, and I've got 4 of them. I've argued until I'm blue in the face but it doesn't matter to them. Our local electric utility is rolling out fiber to the home right now, so I'm just patiently waiting for that to become available. I hate Comcast!!


You should email the folks at [email protected].


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

darren1031 said:


> Are you being charged for 1 HD service or 2?
> 
> Darren


Most HD service charges are actually hardware charges (the settop box or DVR hardware to handle HD is more expensive), so you shouldn't be charged that for the TiVo or cablecards at all. That being said, there are some service plans which often get confused by reps and called HD charges, but that's an overall service plan charge to your account, and in no way should be charged more than once.


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

cjv2 said:


> You should email the folks at [email protected].


Thanks I just shot them off an email. Unfortunately I wasn't too kind in the message, but honestly don't care. Their local customer "support" people are absolutely terrible.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

maharg18 said:


> Thanks I just shot them off an email. Unfortunately I wasn't too kind in the message, but honestly don't care. Their local customer "support" people are absolutely terrible.


Also, I personally have gotten better answers via online chat than via phone..
(Plus at least I can more easily do something else while they're slowly typing or waiting for them to answer..)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

steveliv said:


> Does anyone know how comcast charges for HD when you are using 2 single stream cable cards in a TivoHD? When i ordered the cablecard, i asked for a multi-stream, the person said ok, but the tech came with a single stream. I called comcast and they don't have multi-stream cards. she said they would send another card and the fee would be $1.50 a month for both cards. When i asked about local HD channels, she said the only way to get local channels in HD is to pay for HD. She said HD would cost $13.95. For those here that have comcast, with two single stream cable cards, and have HD, what is your monthly charge?


In my area comcast charges zero for single stream cables cards. I had six and they charged me nothing. I know this was still the case in December in my area, unless things have change recently.


----------



## cjv2 (Dec 16, 2009)

maharg18 said:


> Thanks I just shot them off an email. Unfortunately I wasn't too kind in the message, but honestly don't care. Their local customer "support" people are absolutely terrible.


The folks behind the email addy aren't local, and tend to be more helpful, at least when using a firm but reasoned approach. I don't know what happens if you're mad at them out of the gate.


----------



## darren1031 (Feb 3, 2005)

Update:

So, I complained about the pricing on the Comcast billing forum. Apparently, another Comcast customer about 2.5 hrs away from me had the same issue. My comments/complaints were notices and the next day I had a message from a Comcast rep wanting to talk to me about my issues. He called back tonight. He says the billing is correct. Two S-cards are like 2 cable boxes...$6.95 for each card, plus HD Service for each card at $7.95 per card. If I had an M-Card, it would drop the price, but our area (Central Alabama) does not have M-cards available. Hmmmm..Oh really? Then what was that clueless tech installing on my truck roll? He installed an M-card in slot 1, then tried to put an S-card in slot 2!!!! Even the Tivo said, remove the S-card, you already have an M-Card. I tried to tell him too. He ignored me, removed the M-card and installed 2 S-cards. Geez. Anyhow, I mentioned the different pricing that others have. I was told that different markets have different pricing. I still think I'm getting the run-around. He did give me 6 months discount off of 1 card. I guess that's suppose to make me happy and roll over so my belly can be rubbed.

So, what do you guys think of Direct TV with Tivo HD?

Darren


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

darren1031 said:


> Update:
> Anyhow, I mentioned the different pricing that others have. I was told that different markets have different pricing. I still think I'm getting the run-around. He did give me 6 months discount off of 1 card. I guess that's suppose to make me happy and roll over so my belly can be rubbed.


Comcast CableCARD pricing is like a box of chocolates. 

When I'm talking to the CSRs I refer them to the Comcast FAQ

How much will I be charged to use a CableCARD?

The cost quoted in the FAQ ($2.05) for each CableCARD varies from area to area, but if they are charging you an Additional Outlet Fee for each CableCARD then that directly contradicts this FAQ that is posted on their corporate website.

I'm not saying you'll get anywhere, I'm still dealing with this myself trying to get them to stop charging me for the M cards on two TiVo HDs because each card is supposed to be included with the Additional Outlet Fees. I've had them give me credit on my bill, but the billing never gets fixed.

I'll probably try the [email protected] email route when my latest credit is used up and I don't feel like banging my head against a brick wall by calling the billing number again.

Good luck!


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

darren1031 said:


> So, I complained about the pricing on the Comcast billing forum. Apparently, another Comcast customer about 2.5 hrs away from me had the same issue. My comments/complaints were notices and the next day I had a message from a Comcast rep wanting to talk to me about my issues. He called back tonight. He says the billing is correct. Two S-cards are like 2 cable boxes...$6.95 for each card, plus HD Service for each card at $7.95 per card. If I had an M-Card, it would drop the price, but our area (Central Alabama) does not have M-cards available. Hmmmm..Oh really? Then what was that clueless tech installing on my truck roll? He installed an M-card in slot 1, then tried to put an S-card in slot 2!!!! Even the Tivo said, remove the S-card, you already have an M-Card. I tried to tell him too. He ignored me, removed the M-card and installed 2 S-cards. Geez. Anyhow, I mentioned the different pricing that others have. I was told that different markets have different pricing. I still think I'm getting the run-around. He did give me 6 months discount off of 1 card. I guess that's suppose to make me happy and roll over so my belly can be rubbed.


If you want to pursue this higher, you will eventually win. It's just a question of how much effort you want to spend on it. The "Comcast cares" (aka "we can help"?) route is the next step.


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

maharg18 said:


> Thanks I just shot them off an email. Unfortunately I wasn't too kind in the message, but honestly don't care. Their local customer "support" people are absolutely terrible.


Well the day after I sent my email to the "we can help" address, I got a call back from a lady at the local office. She proceeded to tell me that the 6.95 per card (I've got 4 cards total) charge I'm paying isn't really for the cards, it's for the service on the cards? I told her that was the same thing in my book! After arguing back and forth about how others are getting their cards for much cheaper, and sometimes even free, and how their own website contradicts what she's telling me, she basically says "too bad".

I told her it was ridiculous how I'm paying nearly $28 per month for the use of only 2 TV's. Then she asks if I have Tivos, and I said yes I have 2 of them. After that I think the light bulb kind of went off, and she agreed to remove 2 of the 6.95 charges, and also to credit me what I've been over paying all this time. We'll see what happens. 14 bucks a month sounds a lot better than 28 though!

Whatever the case, I'm still going to fiber when it becomes available here in a few months. I'm over Comcast.


----------



## Gavroche (May 27, 2007)

We have the "Digital Preferred" plan with 2 cable cards. I believe we are charged for the second cable card, plus the "additional digital outlet fee."

Interestingly enough, we don't pay anything extra at all for HD. Originally we were paying an extra HD charge, but Comcast then informed us that we weren't supposed to be charged for HD due to our cable card service. (Huh?)

I've more or less given up trying to understand the charges. You'll get a completely different explanation depending on who you talk to at Comcast.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Gavroche said:


> Interestingly enough, we don't pay anything extra at all for HD. Originally we were paying an extra HD charge, but Comcast then informed us that we weren't supposed to be charged for HD due to our cable card service. (Huh?)


That is correct. The HD charge is a hardware charge, meant to reimburse Comcast for the extra cost of an HD settop box instead of a standard settop box. Since you are supplying your own hardware(the TiVo), there is no reason to be charged the extra amount (you might get charged for the cablecard instead, but that's not nearly as much in general).


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

Update on my fiasco: Just checked my account online, and sure enough they credited me about $330!! Looks like it's all turned out well, as long as they also took off 2 of the 6.95/month charges. I'll have to wait until the next month's bill to see that though.


----------



## cjv2 (Dec 16, 2009)

maharg18 said:


> Update on my fiasco: Just checked my account online, and sure enough they credited me about $330!! Looks like it's all turned out well, as long as they also took off 2 of the 6.95/month charges. I'll have to wait until the next month's bill to see that though.


Congrats.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

CrispyCritter said:


> That is correct. The HD charge is a hardware charge, meant to reimburse Comcast for the extra cost of an HD settop box instead of a standard settop box. Since you are supplying your own hardware(the TiVo), there is no reason to be charged the extra amount (you might get charged for the cablecard instead, but that's not nearly as much in general).


Though I just checked my Comcast bill, and it says:
By May 1, 2010, Comcast will no longer charge a monthly High Definition (HD) equipment rental fee of $7.00. Those receiving HD video services will instead be charged a $7.00 HD Technology Fee (inclusive of equipment).

So it sounds like they will be charging more people than they are now.


----------



## KrustyVT (Aug 8, 2002)

I highly recommend e-mailing [email protected] with any issues - thanks to this thread, I FINALLY had my bill fixed.

Situation - 2 cable cards on my account, and 4 HDTV set-top boxes. From the beginning, Comcast has been billing me with the line item (5) HDTV Equipment @ $7/each - $35/month total. As the FAQ page stated, one cablecard was being comp'ed, but unlike the page stated the 2nd cablecard was being charged at the same price as a set-top box. I tried to get this fixed via phone support many times, to no avail - each time I was just promised a call back, and no call ever came.

I sent the e-mail yesterday, and received an e-mail response today at 2pm (under 24 hours) saying that my issue was being looked into and I would receive a call. At 4pm, I received a call from a woman at the "Comcast Executive Office" - she said she had looked into my billing issue, credited me the overcharges going back to the start of service, and fixed my bill going forward. Also as a compensation for my inconvenience (with no prompting from me) she reduced my internet charge to $19.99/month going forward for 1 year. Apparently the issue was that one cablecard was tagged with a code that identified it as a set-top box, prompting the additional charge per month.

Again, for anyone struggling with phone support or their local office - this e-mail address clearly connects you to people who can get things done.

Good luck!


----------



## darren1031 (Feb 3, 2005)

Let me clarify what Comcast has told me. 
There are 3 different charges.

1) The cablecards. (according to FAQ, 1st card free, 2nd card $2.05)
2) Digital cable Additional outlet ($6.95)
3) HDTV service ($7.95)

Since I have a TivoHD with two S cards. I'm being billed for
2 additional outlets ($13.90) and 2 HDTV services ($15.90).
I'm not being charged for my cablecards at all! $0
So, I'm actually not being charged enough.
I mentioned this fact to the Comcast rep and he said he wasn't
going to add such a nominal fee to my account.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Wrong again, there should be no HDTV service fee for Tivos. That fee is only to be charged when you rent their box. You have to escalate this to corporate as has been stated many times in this thread, because local reps don't know how to bill Cablecards correctly.


----------



## cjv2 (Dec 16, 2009)

slowbiscuit said:


> Wrong again, there should be no HDTV service fee for Tivos. That fee is only to be charged when you rent their box. You have to escalate this to corporate as has been stated many times in this thread, because local reps don't know how to bill Cablecards correctly.


Ditto that. mattack's post up yonder there, citing a rather curious notice appearing on his most recent bill, is the only thing I have ever seen to the contrary, and it's talking about the future, not the past or current Comcast billing practice.


----------



## fullmetaljester (Feb 15, 2006)

Im here in MA as well, and Comcast charges me $6.95 for my M-card for my TivoHD


----------



## jjvarney (Feb 23, 2010)

This is how Comcast chargers. You should only get charged $1.50 (charges r different in differnet markets) for the second cable card. Since they did not have a multi-stream card that is not your fault and you should not be charged for the second one. I would called them a demand a multi-stream card. Also Comcast charges separately for the HD service no matter if you use their box or not. I have a multi-stream and they r charging me $1.50 which I am going to get straightened out today. 

FYI-I am a previous Comcast Customer Service Manager.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Comcast does not (i.e., SHOULD not) charge separately for the HD service unless you rent their HD box. If they do, corporate will correct it.


----------



## cjv2 (Dec 16, 2009)

jjvarney said:


> Also Comcast charges separately for the HD service no matter if you use their box or not...
> 
> FYI-I am a previous Comcast Customer Service Manager.


I have never been charged separately for the HD service, I have been a Comcast customer wearing a Tivo since 2007, and I have talked with multiple persons about my billing at various times for various reasons. Whatever you were used to, it sure doesn't apply in my market (Atlanta). They never even started such a practice on me in order to prompt me to have to correct it.


----------



## cjv2 (Dec 16, 2009)

All: In the interest of helping to settle the local/national question, I have scan of a rate card for Comcast Atlanta, effective 1/1/2010. I got it from someone else here, but it matches the one Comcast Atlanta sent to me in the mail (took awhile to find that bugger).

If someone has a *CURRENT* Comcast rate card from their *non-Atlanta *locality, I will throw both up on a website for all to see and maybe we can put this one to bed.


----------



## darren1031 (Feb 3, 2005)

Well, I've escalated my HD billing issue with corporate (the We_Can_Help email address). I believe they referred me to some regional office. I received a phone message with the same area code of the last rep I talked to. I'll be calling him back tomorrow. I bet he will tell me the same thing the other guy told me, that the billing is correct: 2 digital outlet fees, 2 HD service fees, and a cablecard fee for the 2nd card. I'll report my findings...I'm not optimistic.

Darren


----------



## cjv2 (Dec 16, 2009)

darren1031 said:


> Well, I've escalated my HD billing issue with corporate (the We_Can_Help email address). I believe they referred me to some regional office. I received a phone message with the same area code of the last rep I talked to. I'll be calling him back tomorrow. I bet he will tell me the same thing the other guy told me, that the billing is correct: 2 digital outlet fees, 2 HD service fees, and a cablecard fee for the 2nd card. I'll report my findings...I'm not optimistic.
> 
> Darren


Do yourself (and us) a fave - while you're at it, see if you can get those charming folk to send you a copy of the current rate card for your area? Regardless of outcome?


----------



## darren1031 (Feb 3, 2005)

Update:

Sent my billing complaint about the cablecards to corporate. They passed it
down to regional. Talked to that rep. As I expected, they said the billing is
correct.

Cablecards: No charge for either. They no longer charge for the cards.
Digital Outlet Fee: $6.95 per tuner. 2 S-cards or 1 M-card -> $13.90
HDTV Fee: $7.95 per tuner. 2 S-cards or 1 M-card -> $15.90
Total: $29.80

I asked for a rate card. I should receive it next week.

Darren
Tuscaloosa, AL


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Well, neither cjv2 nor I get charged an 'HDTV Fee' for our Tivos w/M cards in the ATL. It's obvious that they don't have you under the correct rate code for a Tivo, but not so obvious now how you can fix it since you already tried corporate.

I would keep calling Comcast HQ in Philly until you get someone that can straighten the locals out - the digital outlet fee is correct, the HD fee is not because you are not renting their boxes.


----------



## cjv2 (Dec 16, 2009)

slowbiscuit,

There have now been two reports - one from mattack in Sunnyvale, and one from Seattle in the Official Comcast CableCARD thread - of notification appearing on a recent bill indicating that the HDTV equipment fee is being tossed in favor of an HD "Technology Fee" as of April or May.

Maybe here in ATL we're just at the far end of whatever the evil grand plan is and they haven't gotten to us yet? Dunno. I'd love to see a bill and/or rate card from one of these areas.

darren1031, thanks for the update, looking forward to seeing the rate card.


----------



## cjv2 (Dec 16, 2009)

Here's a rate card showing this "HD Technology Fee" out of MN.


----------



## cjv2 (Dec 16, 2009)

Some more insight on the "HD Technology Fee." I dug this up via a Google Search - see page 2.

This is out of Comcast Northern California. The interesting verbiage is the following:



> "The HD Technology Fee applies to each television outlet served by Comcast receiving high definition video services."


This would appear to indicate that it is a per-outlet HD surcharge that sits on top of any baseline outlet fees.

There is an interesting footnote on the document as well: "The sole exception will be for 'basic only' customers who do not obtain any advanced video services from Comcast, except for the reception of high definition basic service which includes broadcast high definition channels."

*However, as previously noted, we are not being hit with this fee in Atlanta, so regional variance appears to be at work.*


----------



## RayChuang88 (Sep 5, 2002)

At least for Sacramento, CA the for me is US$67.80 per month including CableCARD rental cost for using a TiVo HD or HD XL on the Digital Starter service (which now replaces the Extended Basic service in my area as of March 29, 2010).


----------



## cjv2 (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, here's the rate card for Comcast Atlanta, effective 1/1/2010. Note the lack of the "HD Technology Fee." There is something that just says "HDTV" but as I understand it from talking to Comcast on the phone, this is an equipment charge for their non-DVR-but-HD STB. As further evidence of that interpretation _*in our local area*_, I don't have one of those STBs, and I am not being charged for it. What I *am* being charged with regard to my TivoHD is the $3.95 "Digital Service - Additional Outlet with HDTV or DVR Service," and the Tivo is in fact the second device in use in my house (so it makes sense).


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

Here's that MN rate card with the HD technology fee of $7.00.

As I understand it, it's under the "a la carte services" section and only applies to qualifying digital packages which, AFIK, refers to the lowest tier digital packages ie. economy and basic.

So for me, at preferred package, it's $7.45/month only for the TiVo.


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

cjv2 said:


> Well, here's the rate card for Comcast Atlanta, effective 1/1/2010.


It's hard to read, could you please break it in to smaller, more readable pieces?

Thanks!


----------



## cjv2 (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, here goes nothing... one more time, Comcast Atlanta 1/1/2010 rate card.


----------



## deathopie (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm in Western Ma and get charged $6.00 for the additional outlet fee and nothing for the M card.  I also recently bought an Ooma phone system so I can drop their phone service and I plan on buying my own internet modem and dropping their $5 fee for that. I got rid of digital preferred too. That one was tough, but we've learned to live with out it. I wish I could eliminate more fees.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

The first cable card is included in the additional outlet fee.


----------

